# Happy easter



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, I've bee up since 6am - with an excited billy ready for his Easter egg hunt'
Ralph and ruby got one too!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's not so sure......
Hope you all have a lovely Easter Day! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been up since 7:45am with an excited Tilly just happy about life in general! Our holiday cottage is surrounded by fields and sheep so she just wants to play in the garden aaaall the time! 

Happy Easter Ralph and ruby  xxx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I was celebrating Easter with a traditional sleep in, until the Popster kicked off that is.

As a kid, I always found Easter eggs to be disappointing. If I was given a Smarties egg, I always imagined it to be one huge egg-shaped smartie or at worst, to be full to the brim with Smarties. To open it up and find a little bag of them was rubbish. 
And that's why I lost my faith in organised religion


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I was celebrating Easter with a traditional sleep in, until the Popster kicked off that is.
> 
> As a kid, I always found Easter eggs to be disappointing. If I was given a Smarties egg, I always imagined it to be one huge egg-shaped smartie or at worst, to be full to the brim with Smarties. To open it up and find a little bag of them was rubbish.
> And that's why I lost my faith in orgaised religion


Too funny!
I feel your pain, and I can recall the disappointment..... The eggs were hollow! 
Even worse if I received a marathon egg or a kit-kat!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I've been up since 7:45am with an excited Tilly just happy about life in general! Our holiday cottage is surrounded by fields and sheep so she just wants to play in the garden aaaall the time!
> 
> Happy Easter Ralph and ruby  xxx


Sounds divine! Lucky lucky Tilly


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Now if somebody would produce a huge Cadbury's Creme egg - It might swing me away from atheism


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Easter Ralphy and Rubster


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

At least you guys got eggs - my mother was not a fan of chocolate and we used to get a 'flat easter egg' ie a book....

Hope Billy enjoyed his easter egg hunt - very wet and unpleasant here, fortunately Lizzie has reached the age of just sitting on the sofa eating chocolate and Duncan is not even up yet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh marzi - you win the worst Easter eggs as a child competition!!
I hope they were at least good books - and not educational ones?? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love books, so it wasn't really a problem 
Trust me, I've made up over the years for any chocolate deprivation I may have suffered.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

There's a lovely shepherdess in Swaledale called Amanda Owen, she posts a lot of great photos on twitter twatter, this is what her little girl found when she went to collect the eggs this morning!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic! I wish I had one of those hens!! 
Sod the goose that lays the golden eggs!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Rudy looks to tired to eat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy Easter Ralph and Ruby 

Hope the chocolate is nice... 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> There's a lovely shepherdess in Swaledale called Amanda Owen, she posts a lot of great photos on twitter twatter, this is what her little girl found when she went to collect the eggs this morning!


can't believe I didn't think of this when we had chickens!! we used to get a big bar of chocolate instead of easter eggs because you got more chocolate for your money!! ever sensible my mum, I was slightly disappointed I think although I would probably prefer the bar now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Ralph and Ruby are so lucky!! Happy Easter!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We must have been good here because the Easter bunny brought baskets full of chocolate eggs and chocolate bunnies...the good stuff too. As always he hid the baskets and left cryptic clue poems, thankfully all were super easy because no one was up to much frustration. "Hop, hop, hop where is a mop?" etc... But the best Easter present for my is the twenty sweet little goslings I am caring for. Some small but with definite feathers, some still fluffy and yellow and some darling tiny ones born in the last day or so and two born today, still in the incubator, ugly as can be, all wet and lurching around unable to walk. I love them all.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Would love to see pics of them Farlie.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lindor is a kind of chocolate here!!


----------

